# Texas Storm Harvey



## CWS

I hope our friends in Harvey's path are able to get in a safe place.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 7


----------



## Tony

I'm not in the path but we're supposed to get a crap ton of rain out of it. I worry about @Wildthings . Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

Right now they're predicting him to grow to a Cat 3 before landfall early Saturday morning. As long as he stays the course they are predicting, I feel reasonable OK. If he turns more northward it'll start effecting me with winds and rain instead of just the predicted 24" of rain as of now. YIKES. Hope he stays down south .. Sorry for Corpus area but better them than me

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

Now they are saying after landfall he's suppose to jog up the Texas coast -- oh CRAP!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Hopefully I can get the hell out if your fine state before it hits. Landfall is expected about 1:00 am. I fly out at 7:00 am. If flights are delayed or cancelled I'll be in the San Antonio airport sampling Texas beer

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tony

NYWoodturner said:


> Hopefully I can get the hell out if your fine state before it hits. Landfall is expected about 1:00 am. I fly out at 7:00 am. If flights are delayed or cancelled I'll be in the San Antonio airport sampling Texas beer



Scott, if I knew you were here I would've met you for a cold one! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

Wildthings said:


> Now they are saying after landfall he's suppose to jog up the Texas coast -- oh CRAP!
> 
> View attachment 133113



Weather man here is saying the models tonight suggest potential category 4 before landfall. Dynamics in the storm changed this afternoon, saw more rapid growth than earlier. They're also suggesting it moving inland, stalling then turning east and jogging across the gulf coast, then bee lining it across north Florida and heading back out to sea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc

I've been seeing stuff about evacuation of babies from hospitals in the path to Cook children's hospital in Dallas

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> Now they are saying after landfall he's suppose to jog up the Texas coast -- oh CRAP!
> 
> View attachment 133113



You might want to pack your crap and head to Wimberly. Tony


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Funny 8 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> You might want to pack your crap and head to Wimberly. Tony



Nope staying right here


----------



## Lou Currier

Wildthings said:


> Nope staying right here



Hunker down and be safe!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Tony said:


> Scott, if I knew you were here I would've met you for a cold one! Tony



If I had any free time I certainly would have. Headed to the airport in a few.


----------



## Tony

NYWoodturner said:


> If I had any free time I certainly would have. Headed to the airport in a few.



Looks like you'll miss the rain. Have a safe trip home, I'm heading to Waco for SWAT. Tony


----------



## Tony

Wildthings said:


> Nope staying right here



Alright then. Hunker down and stay safe Barry! Tony


----------



## NYWoodturner

Made it out. Good luck fellas. Be safe

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## CWS

NYWoodturner said:


> Made it out. Good luck fellas. Be safe


That's great. Have a great weekend. Keep our Texas friends in your thoughts and prayers.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man

Hope and pray our Texas WB folks & families survive this one okay. Think there may be a ton of downed trees as a result of this storm. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

Be safe everyone!!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Hope everyone in the path makes it through safe and sound! Just watched the weather and WOW...3' of rain possible. I can't imagine. We want everyone safe!!! Prayer's to you all.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Hope everyone in the path makes it through safe and sound! Just watched the weather and WOW...3' of rain possible. I can't imagine. We want everyone safe!!! Prayer's to you all.



Everything, even rainfall, is bigger in Texas!

Hang in there south Texans!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063

They just upgraded Harvey to a strong Cat 3 with winds in excess of 120 mph. The predictions are now that it may actually make cat 4 before landfall later tonight. The predicted path has also been updated and Cuero and Gonzales are in the direct path of the storm before it turns and heads east and south east toward Houston. It will meander back and forth in the area from Houston back towards Rockport for at least the next five days. I have been in contact with folks in Emergency services and various other emergency organizations this morning. The information I am getting is that the raw data suggests much higher rainfall totals than are being released publicly. This will be the storm of the century according to these people. We have done all we can do here. Now it's just a wait and see thing for us. We will move up the hill to my parents later this afternoon. I don't intend to ride out a cat 1 or even possibly cat 2 storm in a 35 foot travel trailer. 
In other news, I went to the Doc this week. I got the results back this morning. After we fight this storm I have another storm to fight. Doc said I need to find an oncologist. No problem dude. I'll explain a little later. But we are prepared for this storm too. - Clay

Reactions: Sincere 7


----------



## CWS

Clay3063 said:


> They just upgraded Harvey to a strong Cat 3 with winds in excess of 120 mph. The predictions are now that it may actually make cat 4 before landfall later tonight. The predicted path has also been updated and Cuero and Gonzales are in the direct path of the storm before it turns and heads east and south east toward Houston. It will meander back and forth in the area from Houston back towards Rockport for at least the next five days. I have been in contact with folks in Emergency services and various other emergency organizations this morning. The information I am getting is that the raw data suggests much higher rainfall totals than are being released publicly. This will be the storm of the century according to these people. We have done all we can do here. Now it's just a wait and see thing for us. We will move up the hill to my parents later this afternoon. I don't intend to ride out a cat 1 or even possibly cat 2 storm in a 35 foot travel trailer.
> In other news, I went to the Doc this week. I got the results back this morning. After we fight this storm I have another storm to fight. Doc said I need to find an oncologist. No problem dude. I'll explain a little later. But we are prepared for this storm too. - Clay


Stay safe and strong!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Be safe down there y'all. 24" Plus rainfall- Yikes we only get 15" a year. Hope all ya are wearin your waterproof undies... Be careful - take care and post your pictures here so we can see.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## rocky1

Y'all batten down the hatches boys! It's gonna be a bumpy ride for a day or two.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings

Really strange - we have actually dodged most the bands heading in from the gulf most of the day. My rain gauge show 1" and its been pretty light so far. We'll see what Saturday brings us. That's me at the black teardrop in the upper middle

Reactions: +Karma 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## duncsuss

Be safe, folks -- thinking of you.


----------



## chippin-in

They put us on 12's and canceled our days off and any time off til further notice. 
I just hope they pay overtime instead of giving us comp time.

Robert

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## LSCG

shouldn't be to bad here in the Hill Country but the folks on the coast are going to have a rough couple of days. praying for them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Just think about all the new turning wood that has just become available

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Blueglass

It would be great if all our Texas guys check in when they get a chance.

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Tony

I'm okay so far. I'm in Waco for SWAT until Sunday, it's not even started to rain yet. The last I heard the path Harvey was going to take was basically a path between San Antonio and here so my drive home could be interesting. I'll keep everyone updated. Tony

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 2


----------



## rocky1

I'd tell you to head east and come visit Florida till it blows over, but earlier reports suggested it was supposed to be headed this way. Now they're saying they aren't sure where Harvey's going, the models aren't running with any degree of certainty after Houston.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

This is the craziest thing. Hopefully I'm not jinxing myself but overnight we only got 2" of rain. We continue to avoid the major feeder bands of rain coming ashore. Just like below we are in between again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## chippin-in

Wildthings said:


> This is the craziest thing. Hopefully I'm not jinxing myself but overnight we only got 2" of rain. We continue to avoid the major feeder bands of rain coming ashore. Just like below we are in between again
> 
> View attachment 133201



Enjoy it while it lasts

Robert

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## greenleecustomcalls

Im fine here in San Antonio, nothing major yet, a little rain, some wind, a few good gust but no different than any other storm I guess

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## NYWoodturner

By my best count there are 222 Wood Bartians under the Texas flag. How you guys doing down there?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

222 Texicans? Good grief!! 


Hope all you guys are OK out there! Check in when you get a chance!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in

@NYWoodturner @rocky1 we in harris county are fine. Down south not so good.

Thanks 
Robert

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Good to hear Robert. It real sure where Harris county is. What major city is it near ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Good to hear Robert! 

I've been getting a few reports from over around Victoria, have a nephew there. Former Brother-In-Law just moved to Atlanta with a new job, hadn't paid attention to the weather forecast, trying to get settled and starting the new job. He and his new wife flew back to wrap up a few loose ends this weekend!

Not sure what the XBIL is doing, but the nephew said he was fine; been without power since about noon, getting lots of rain and a bit breezy. He was grumpy because he'd just tossed a burger or two in the pan to fry when the power went out. Told him to fire up the grill, but he said it was raining a wee bit hard for that yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chippin-in

Houston is the big city. We are about 50 miles NNW of galveston.

Victoria got hit pretty bad from what i hear, but have heard only 1 fatality and that was in Rockport where the storm hit straight on.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Waco has been fine so far, a little rain. Back in S.A. we were getting steady rain all day and some wind but nothing really out of the ordinary. Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

@El Guapo - Andrew ... you doing ok out there ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings

High and dry here in Beach City -- only 6" since yesterday. My BIL just called and said his rain gauge registered 4" in almost 30 minutes. That band is fixing to come over us so we'll see how that goes.

My son's at work tonight and if the water comes up, at his plant, another 10" it'll shutdown the compressors. They have big diesel water pumps running at 12,000 gal/min and are losing the battle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

High and dry here in Beach City -- only 6" since yesterday. My BIL just called and said his rain gauge registered 4" in almost 30 minutes. That band is fixing to come over us so we'll see how that goes. It spouted a bunch of Tornados on the west side of Houston. It's a mean looking red swath. I'm the black teardrop in the middle. Everything is moving to the east at 1 mph while the individual bands are moving south to north. Lighting and thunder is going nuts right now to the west of me, which is that mean looking red on the radar

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 6


----------



## Foot Patrol

We have gotten about 15 inches in the last 2 days but are fine. They say we will get another 20+. Friends have flooding in their yards and it is nearly in their houses.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 6


----------



## rocky1

Y'all hang in there!


----------



## chippin-in

My house this morning. My truck is an hd2500, but my neighbors truck across the street is a 4x4 dodge. Thats a fire hydrant in my front yard and now its almost covered

Robert

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## rocky1

Dammitt man! Hope that rain subsides quick for you. Don't supposed you have any sandbags?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## chippin-in

No sandbags. Prayer and flood insurance.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Wildthings

11" overnite for a total of 16". Still high and dry in Beach City in this neighborhood. Tried to make it 10 miles to our house we are trying to sell but got turned around with high water on roads after 4 miles. Coming down hard now and like Scott says above expect LOTS more coming. I have friends on the west side of Houston at BW8 and I-10 that have 3 feet of water in their house

Overall the system is slowly moving south and east at a crawl, almost imperceptible. The individual feeder bands are rotating in a counterclockwise, coming from the south right now. I'm the black teardrop

Reactions: Sincere 5


----------



## Mike1950

Aaaaaa, 16"!!! That is our precip for a year. Our record day is 1"...


----------



## barry richardson

Saw some pics on the news, looks like a real mess down there.... hope your property is OK...


----------



## Wildthings

Mike1950 said:


> Aaaaaa, 16"!!! That is our precip for a year. Our record day is 1"...


Shoot! This morning between 8 and 9 I got right at 2". Just north of me, `10 miles, they are reporting 27" since yesterday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Wildthings said:


> Shoot! This morning between 8 and 9 I got right at 2". Just north of me, `10 miles, they are reporting 27" since yesterday


27 inches


----------



## steve bellinger

I hear some places are supposed too get up to 50 inches. My sister who lives in Briggs says she is getting a nice steady rain and loves it. Now I also have folks in RockPort that we haven't heard from,and hopefully they left, but last we heard they planed to ride it out.

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Tony

I've checked with all the guys that I have cell phone numbers for here, everybody is okay health wise, that's the most important thing. Some guys are getting some property damage though. From what they're saying it's going to rain until it just gets tired of it. We might be in for a long week.... Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 6


----------



## Wildthings

It's starting to move the system to the east and the rain is lessening here at my house. The drainage ditches, out front, have receded into their boundaries for the first time. Only 2 Tornado warnings last night. The reports on the TV are nothing short of unbelievable around the greater Houston area.
Here's a picture of a home about a mile from the house taken yesterday morning

Reactions: Sincere 10


----------



## Nature Man

Katrina reborn! Chuck


----------



## Wildthings

Non stop torrential downpour for the last couple hours and radar shows lots more coming. So far t this house we've had a total of 23" of rain since last Friday. My BIL, in Deer Park, (~15 miles SE) has a total of 33". Going to bed and praying that my house, my daughters house and the house I have on the market all escape any flooding. We'll see what tomorrow brings

Reactions: Sincere 6


----------



## Alan Sweet

Could Not Let this pass -

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Mike1950

Son is still high and dry as of yesterday. Still had power. OCD civil engineer- studied flood plain before he bought lot. Says he is surrounded by water though. Hope all are safe.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 3


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> Son is still high and dry as of yesterday. Still had power. OCD civil engineer- studied flood plain before he bought lot. Says he is surrounded by water though. Hope all are safe.



I forgot your son lived here, that's good to know he's safe. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Foot Patrol

We are still high and dry. It looks like the rain is slowing down and should hopefully stop soon.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mike1950

Dan is still high-dry and with power.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Anyone heard from @El Guapo ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toby Trachtman

Stay safe everyone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Anyone heard from @El Guapo ?


I saw him today on FB, complaining about the fake storm news. Alive and well

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Mike1950 said:


> I saw him today on FB, complaining about the fake storm news. Alive and well



knowing Andrew he is out gathering floating pine!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

9 more inches overnight but still high and dry. Thank the Lord. There are evacuating residences about 5 miles from me that live near Cedar Bayou which is way out of its banks. They showed, on the news, some friends of ours using their boat to get people out. The water in the back of the subdivision is up on the roofs on a lot of houses. Unbelievable!!

Looks like it has slacked off here and moving slightly towards the east. I'm still the black teardrop to the left of the storms!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

@Mike1950 Since Friday that's 32" of rain here and my BIL has gotten 52". Can I give you some!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

Aunt and uncle have a new house some where. Had to leave, 2" in house.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Tony

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Anyone heard from @El Guapo ?



He's fine, I've checked with him every day. He sent his family to drier land, but all is well with him. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Wildthings said:


> @Mike1950 Since Friday that's 32" of rain here and my BIL has gotten 52". Can I give you some!!


They sure could use it in montana. A lot of big fires

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## El Guapo

Finally got on Woodbarter! It has been crazy around here, but thankfully my house stayed above the water, though I live about 1/8 mile from a bayou that came close to cresting. I sent my wife and newborn up to Dallas just to be safe. I stayed back with the dogs. Lots of beer and chips and playing Nintendo in my underwear. No pics of that.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 10


----------



## SENC

El Guapo said:


> Finally got on Woodbarter! It has been crazy around here, but thankfully my house stayed above the water, though I live about 1/8 mile from a bayou that came close to cresting. I sent my wife and newborn up to Dallas just to be safe. I stayed back with the dogs. Lots of beer and chips and playing Nintendo in my underwear. No pics of that.


Glad you are safe and well, and thanks for sparing us the pictures! Hope the water recedes more quickly than the weather channel folks think.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## ripjack13

I merged the 2 topics on this together....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC

ripjack13 said:


> I merged the 2 topics on this together....


But 2 is better than 1!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

SENC said:


> But 2 is better than 1!



Sometimes....


----------



## Tony

Anyone who wants to help and can here's a simple way: text "Harvey " to 90999. It will add $10 to your cell phone bill one time, the money goes to the Red Cross. Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sprucegum

I will make a modest donation to the Red Cross but I am of little faith about how much of any donation makes it to the actual relief effort. If I was a little younger and without so many family obligations I would load up a truck load of tools and spend the winter helping some deserving person rebuild their home. Wonder if anyone has any ideas how we as a group could do something meaningful ? So many skilled craftsmen here. Even helping a fellow woodworker restock ruined wood and tools would make me feel like I was helping someone directly. I guess I could send all of my curly maple to @El Guapo and hope he does the rite thing

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Great Post 2


----------



## Wildthings

You could send me maple syrup to help me make through the winter months!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## sprucegum

Wildthings said:


> You could send me maple syrup to help me make through the winter months!!


You would probably put it on grits and ruin it.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Tony

sprucegum said:


> You would probably put it on grits and ruin it.



He wouldn't ruin grits that way! Every good ol boy knows you put butter on grits!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## sprucegum

Tony said:


> He wouldn't ruin grits that way! Every good ol boy knows you put butter on grits!


Up north we use grits as scratch feed for the hens and have eggs for breakfast.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Tony

sprucegum said:


> Up north we use grits as scratch feed for the hens and have eggs for breakfast.



Bless your heart, you don't know what you're missing! Tony

Reactions: Agree 5 | Great Post 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Down this way we eat the grits feed the chickens eat the eggs and roast the chickens! Bye the way we eat the grits with the eggs so there fore the grits do go will with the chickens!!

PS going forward the d's and g's ont work well on my moms lap top if my wors ain't right it ain't me!! there may be more i haven't noticed!! well the f 's three!! Looks like mom nees anew laptop for Christmas!! 

Great ay huntin with da 3 birs but it is only the begining o the season.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

ammit man !!! see what I mean?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## sprucegum

I suppose I should give them another good honest try, perhaps a roadside diner many years ago somewhere in Nebraska was not a fair trial.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

sprucegum said:


> I suppose I should give them another good honest try, perhaps a roadside diner many years ago somewhere in Nebraska was not a fair trial.



You can't judge by that!! They have to be cooked South of the Mason Dixon line by a 300 lb. guy that has a lit cigarette dangling out the corner of his mouth and a homemade tattoo that says Mom on his arm. They need to be served by a buxomy woman with hair that extends her height at least a foot. She'll call you Hon and say " Y'all come back now, ya hear?" THAT is how you eat grits. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## sprucegum

So what about Harvey, didn't mean to hijack the thread. Not to brag but I'm really good at it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

sprucegum said:


> I will make a modest donation to the Red Cross but I am of little faith about how much of any donation makes it to the actual relief effort. If I was a little younger and without so many family obligations I would load up a truck load of tools and spend the winter helping some deserving person rebuild their home. Wonder if anyone has any ideas how we as a group could do something meaningful ? So many skilled craftsmen here. Even helping a fellow woodworker restock ruined wood and tools would make me feel like I was helping someone directly. I guess I could send all of my curly maple to @El Guapo and hope he does the rite thing





sprucegum said:


> So what about Harvey, didn't mean to hijack the thread. Not to brag but I'm really good at it.



@sprucegum Dave - This has been forefront in my mind too.
I'll go ahead and throw my thoughts out there and let everyone weigh in on them, shoot them full of holes or help streamline them into action.

I think we can and should do an auction. I think we should set a goal of $10,000 and bust our humps to get it. My original thought was to let a WB member take all of those funds and present them to their local Red Cross, church that is actively participating in relief efforts or another trustworthy organization.

Then @Clay3063 popped up and mentioned that he was helping to coordinate relief efforts so I reached out to him by email to get his thoughts. Haven't heard from him but my guess is he isn't perusing email - he's probably working around the clock helping folks.

It would be difficult to pick one or two or three members to send the funds to... thats why I thought going through an organization would be better. On the other hand like you I would feel better knowing our funds went somewhere meaningful and all went to actual relief efforts.

@DKMD , @ripjack13 , @Schroedc , @woodtickgreg , @barry richardson , @Kenbo @phinds @El Guapo and @everyone else... thoughts?

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

NYWoodturner said:


> Dave - This has been forefront in my mind too.
> I'll go ahead and throw my thoughts out there and let everyone weigh in on them, shoot them full of holes or help streamline them into action.
> 
> I think we can and should do an auction. I think we should set a goal of $10,000 and bust our humps to get it. My original thought was to let a WB member take all of those funds and present them to their local Red Cross, church that is actively participating in relief efforts or another trustworthy organization.
> 
> Then @Clay3063 popped up and mentioned that he was helping to coordinate relief efforts so I reached out to him by email to get his thoughts. Haven't heard from him but my guess is he isn't perusing email - he's probably working around the clock helping folks.
> 
> It would be difficult to pick one or two or three members to send the funds to... thats why I thought going through an organization would be better. On the other hand like you I would feel better knowing our funds went somewhere meaningful and all went to actual relief efforts.
> 
> @DKMD , @ripjack13 , @Schroedc , @woodtickgreg , @barry richardson , @Kenbo @phinds @El Guapo and @everyone else... thoughts?



Scott, I think that's a great idea. I thought of the same thing, but figured I'd let somebody with weight suggest it. I'm all in, I'll participate as much as I can. I think Clay would be a fine choice to handle the back end of things. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

I'm in....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

I have to agree with Dave, find someone besides red cross.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc

I'd rather it went local, my experience with the red cross after the flood in Rushford in 2007 was less than stellar but I'm all for a benefit auction to get something rolling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

I love the idea of an auction to benefit those affected by the hurricane. I'm OK with either donation strategy(Direct or Red Cross).


----------



## Wildthings

Mike1950 said:


> I have to agree with Dave, find someone besides red cross.



JJ Watt Foundation

Click Here <---


----------



## sprucegum

NYWoodturner said:


> @sprucegum Dave - This has been forefront in my mind too.
> I'll go ahead and throw my thoughts out there and let everyone weigh in on them, shoot them full of holes or help streamline them into action.
> 
> I think we can and should do an auction. I think we should set a goal of $10,000 and bust our humps to get it. My original thought was to let a WB member take all of those funds and present them to their local Red Cross, church that is actively participating in relief efforts or another trustworthy organization.
> 
> Then @Clay3063 popped up and mentioned that he was helping to coordinate relief efforts so I reached out to him by email to get his thoughts. Haven't heard from him but my guess is he isn't perusing email - he's probably working around the clock helping folks.
> 
> It would be difficult to pick one or two or three members to send the funds to... thats why I thought going through an organization would be better. On the other hand like you I would feel better knowing our funds went somewhere meaningful and all went to actual relief efforts.
> 
> @DKMD , @ripjack13 , @Schroedc , @woodtickgreg , @barry richardson , @Kenbo @phinds @El Guapo and @everyone else... thoughts?



Thinking You are on the rite track. My feeling is that there is no hurry as the effects of the hurricane will last for years so there is plenty of time, a job well planned is half done. Pulling $10,000 by selling wood and wooden objects to a group of woodworkers could be a daunting task are you thinking of somehow selling to the general public? The Christmas shopping season will be in full swing in less than 90 days I wonder if Ebay or Esty will be offering any sort of hurricane benefit relief program.


----------



## sprucegum

http://pages.ebay.com/help/sell/selling-nonprofit.html


----------



## NYWoodturner

sprucegum said:


> Thinking You are on the rite track. My feeling is that there is no hurry as the effects of the hurricane will last for years so there is plenty of time, a job well planned is half done. Pulling $10,000 by selling wood and wooden objects to a group of woodworkers could be a daunting task are you thinking of somehow selling to the general public? The Christmas shopping season will be in full swing in less than 90 days I wonder if Ebay or Esty will be offering any sort of hurricane benefit relief program.



I did think about selling to the public. If we lean more towards finished product I think we could reach the 10k mark easily. I'll have to figure out a way to temporarily suspend the five post rule so that anyone from the general public can come and bid on the auction items Shouldn't be too hard to figure out if I need to enlist Matt's help I will

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

The first step is to get someone to volunteer to run the auction - maybe even two people since we want to go big. 
Any takers ?


----------



## Lou Currier

I wouldn't know where to start...I think it would be beneficial to reach people who would want to buy the wood turned items.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

If you're going to open it to outside bidders, I think Dave is on the right track Scott, you might check E-Bay, Etsy, Shopify and see if they have anything going on for benefit auctions. While it would be nice to keep it in house, a lot of folks are hesitant to bid on-line; they prefer shopping e-Bay/Etsy/Shopify because they're established auction houses and they know they have buyer protection guarantees there. By the same respect, there are seller protection guarantees built into that as well. 

There is also the matter of traffic/being found in search, wherein you are much more likely to be found on one of those sites than you are here at Wood Barter. While we can and do get threads found with more than a little regularity here, a lot of people avoiding irrelevant B_S_ in search results, go to those shopping sites before searching, wherein we miss a potential sale holding it here on Wood Barter.

Granted they do take a percentage, but if approached about a benefit auction for the Hurricane Victims they might set auction fees aside.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

All food for thought but I can't get my head around how we would manage that. Would folks just sell their stuff on eBay? Pay a sellers fee ? Some folks sell on etsy - and some on eBay? 
I was just we would make what we can - or donate wood whatever we would like a traditional auction, but add the ability for us to send a link for family or friends or someone we think might be interested to bid on as well. 

I don't think 10k is that big a number. I really think we could exceed it easily if we let outsiders bid. 
20 pens at $50 is a grand. I bet we could get more than 20 

10 knives at $150 is $1500

20 calls at 50.... you get the idea. And I think all of those numbers are way low if we look at all the folks actively making items. Hell 200 pens at $50 is the 10k. I think we could get 200 made in a week. 

Like Dave said in his original post -I think we would all feel better about it if we knew all of the funds were going to relief.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

NYWoodturner said:


> All food for thought but I can't get my head around how we would manage that. Would folks just sell their stuff on eBay? Pay a sellers fee ? Some folks sell on etsy - and some on eBay?
> I was just we would make what we can - or donate wood whatever we would like a traditional auction, but add the ability for us to send a link for family or friends or someone we think might be interested to bid on as well.
> 
> I don't think 10k is that big a number. I really think we could exceed it easily if we let outsiders bid.
> 20 pens at $50 is a grand. I bet we could get more than 20
> 
> 10 knives at $150 is $1500
> 
> 20 calls at 50.... you get the idea. And I think all of those numbers are way low if we look at all the folks actively making items. Hell 200 pens at $50 is the 10k. I think we could get 200 made in a week.
> 
> Like Dave said in his original post -I think we would all feel better about it if we knew all of the funds were going to relief.



I think Scott if you could figure out how to open up WB to outsiders and let them bid that should be fine. We could all invite friends, family etc. through Facebook and other Social Media, should be able to raise a solid amount of money. I am more than willing to help however I can. I don't think I can run it, I work 50+ hours a week, but I'll do anything I can to assist. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum

rocky1 said:


> If you're going to open it to outside bidders, I think Dave is on the right track Scott, you might check E-Bay, Etsy, Shopify and see if they have anything going on for benefit auctions. While it would be nice to keep it in house, a lot of folks are hesitant to bid on-line; they prefer shopping e-Bay/Etsy/Shopify because they're established auction houses and they know they have buyer protection guarantees there. By the same respect, there are seller protection guarantees built into that as well.
> 
> There is also the matter of traffic/being found in search, wherein you are much more likely to be found on one of those sites than you are here at Wood Barter. While we can and do get threads found with more than a little regularity here, a lot of people avoiding irrelevant B_S_ in search results, go to those shopping sites before searching, wherein we miss a potential sale holding it here on Wood Barter.
> 
> Granted they do take a percentage, but if approached about a benefit auction for the Hurricane Victims they might set auction fees aside.



Looks to me like if you do a ebay auction and use paypal to pay the selected charity 100% of the proceeds all fees are waved. Maybe the simplest was is for each member to simply do a ebay listing to the benefit of whatever charity is chosen. Post some pictures and a link to your auction on WB for other members to jabber about of bid on if they want.


----------



## Lou Currier

I recently auctioned a pen for charity and was dumbfounded that it only brought in $30. Some people

Reactions: Agree 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

Not sure about Shopify and Etsy but eBay you can set up a Wood Barter account, listing the forum as the owner/manager. Whoever offered an item for bid would forward pictures/information to whoever was in charge of the auction for the listing. When you get to location for calculating shipping costs, you would list the donor's address/zipcode in each respective auction. I've seen eBay stores listing different locations on items within the same store before, so I assume it can be done that way anyhow. I'm not that familiar with Etsy or Shopify so I really don't know what to tell you there. 

WoodBarter Pay Pal account could be set up, if we don't already have one, run all auction funds through that. By establishing the eBay store, one link to the WoodBarter eBay store could be used for all items therein. Simply link the store and let them browse when they get there. If we all list things seperately it limits exposure to all goodies offered and limits potential bids.

Reactions: Great Post 2


----------



## sprucegum

rocky1 said:


> Not sure about Shopify and Etsy but eBay you can set up a Wood Barter account, listing the forum as the owner/manager. Whoever offered an item for bid would forward pictures/information to whoever was in charge of the auction for the listing. When you get to location for calculating shipping costs, you would list the donor's address/zipcode in each respective auction. I've seen eBay stores listing different locations on items within the same store before, so I assume it can be done that way anyhow. I'm not that familiar with Etsy or Shopify so I really don't know what to tell you there.
> 
> WoodBarter Pay Pal account could be set up, if we don't already have one, run all auction funds through that. By establishing the eBay store, one link to the WoodBarter eBay store could be used for all items therein. Simply link the store and let them browse when they get there. If we all list things seperately it limits exposure to all goodies offered and limits potential bids.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## sprucegum

Lou Currier said:


> I recently auctioned a pen for charity and was dumbfounded that it only brought in $30. Some people


I have had similar experiences donating goods to charity auctions, if it makes you feel any better I think if it was a $50 pen and they do the paper work properly you can use that number for tax purposes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1

Realistically this eBay Store concept maybe could/should be considered as a means of raising funds for the forum too. A member could donate an item at any time to be listed, (_could be tools, blanks, finished items, whatever_) just as they do now, but comparatively it would have way more exposure on eBay versus the exposure those items get here. You could still post it here, put pictures up, link the eBay store. 

As for the $50 pen for $30, on eBay you can set an Opening Bid, and establish a Reserve Price, if it doesn't get bid to the Reserve Price, you aren't out a lot, if anything. And, it would save someone giving something away for charity, that will drive donors away in a hurry, no doubt. But having been there, eBay won't allow you to bid against yourself.

The only disadvantage to this method for fund raising here, is you don't get to have all the fun we do with the in-house auctions while bidding, but... We can still go there and bid, then come back here and post to give each a rash of bat guana. If you want to make it simple to do so, have everyone install a link to the store in their signature so you can go there from any post.


----------



## NYWoodturner

I'm at work right now and still can't get my head around it. If we do it through eBay there is really no reason folks couldn't list now and there is nothing we really need to do except produce and list?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

What ever is decided. I am in! Havent turned much in a awhile but cooler weather is on its way!!


_Helped you out with your "Ds" brother  _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Rocky if you set it up I have plenty of time right now to monitor it.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

The problem with everyone listing separately, and not establishing a Wood Barter or PayPal account, is... 

1.) Everyone will be tagged for eBay and PayPal fees. If we set up the store and PayPal account, as Dave pointed out above, those fees will be waived if funds are transferred to an established Hurricane Charity Fund. 

2.) Establishing the store allows us to post 1 link to all donated items, rather than having hundreds of links to individual items. Everyone donates something sexy, and posts a picture w/brief write up on the auction, and a link to the Wood Barter store, on their Facebook timeline. Could share it on all your friend's timeline's for that matter. That will drive THOUSANDS of potential bidders to the Wood Barter store to look and see what is offered. To bid on more than one item. More bidders means more competition, more competition on an auction item means higher bids, higher bids means more money to donate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Lou Currier said:


> Rocky if you set it up I have plenty of time right now to monitor it.



Lou, I'll help you however I can. Tony


----------



## rocky1

Lou Currier said:


> Rocky if you set it up I have plenty of time right now to monitor it.



I have bought thousands and thousands of dollars of goodies off eBay, but have never sold a damn thing there Lou! Can't be too difficult to figure out though. I'd be more than happy to assist, but since there are forum funds involved in a non-profit venture, we're going to need management's approval and oversight on it.


----------



## Lou Currier

Understand and I have sold tons of stuff so am familiar. If we get the go ahead I will be here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## El Guapo

I apologize for being very late to the party. Last Saturday I sent Crystal (wife) and Eleanor (newborn) up to my MiL's place in DFW. I stayed behind to take care of the dogs, the house, and do what I could to help others. I joined them on Wednesday night and now we are visiting my family in Oklahoma for a few days. Between Harvey, travel, and a four week old, life has been crazy!

As far as efforts to raise funds for Harvey relief, I am happy to do anything I can! From what I have seen, a lot of local charities/churches are able to use 100% of donations to support efforts directly related to recovery, whereas Red Cross has had some bad press in recent events for how much makes it to victims. Either way, I'm here to offer support.

Crystal and I are focusing most of our financial donations and efforts on one particular family from our church who lost both cars and still have about four feet of water in their house. We can't even begin demo/rebuilding until the water subsides, and there is no telling how long that will take. We are going to do a diaper run (they have a six month old) for them while we are in Oklahoma since there is no shortage of supplies up here. Unfortunately, there tens of thousands of families in similar circumstances.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mike1950

Uncle got water in his house. Him and wife are staying with their son on high ground. They both have been helping on the ground and through his church. Less buearcracy , money to people in need gets there faster. Son is doing same through his work and He went around helping in his kayak. Our funds are going through both of them. From what they both tell me there is and will be plenty needed.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Clay3063

NYWoodturner said:


> @sprucegum Dave - This has been forefront in my mind too.
> I'll go ahead and throw my thoughts out there and let everyone weigh in on them, shoot them full of holes or help streamline them into action.
> 
> I think we can and should do an auction. I think we should set a goal of $10,000 and bust our humps to get it. My original thought was to let a WB member take all of those funds and present them to their local Red Cross, church that is actively participating in relief efforts or another trustworthy organization.
> 
> Then @Clay3063 popped up and mentioned that he was helping to coordinate relief efforts so I reached out to him by email to get his thoughts. Haven't heard from him but my guess is he isn't perusing email - he's probably working around the clock helping folks.
> 
> It would be difficult to pick one or two or three members to send the funds to... thats why I thought going through an organization would be better. On the other hand like you I would feel better knowing our funds went somewhere meaningful and all went to actual relief efforts.
> 
> @DKMD , @ripjack13 , @Schroedc , @woodtickgreg , @barry richardson , @Kenbo @phinds @El Guapo and @everyone else... thoughts?



There are a number of noteworthy charity organizations out there right now making a difference all along the Texas gulf coast. If you guys will give me a minute I want to read through this whole thread and then I will give you some ideas. I will say this, RED CROSS is out. Haiti is still waiting on the millions of dollars donated to the Red Cross specifically for that cause. And much of the funds given for 911 were never used for that purpose and well as Katrina and Ike and the other disasters along the coast a few years back. It's a crooked game they're playing and making their upper echelon filthy rich. 

I was up in NE Texas earlier this year. The only thing the red cross did was make it harder for others to work to clean up. they got in the way more than they helped. I heard more than one individual tell them they just needed to leave. they also have a nasty habit of selling donated goods to victims rather than passing them out. Nope. No Red Cross for me. I'm done with that one. End of Rant. Sorry.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063

Wildthings said:


> Really strange - we have actually dodged most the bands heading in from the gulf most of the day. My rain gauge show 1" and its been pretty light so far. We'll see what Saturday brings us. That's me at the black teardrop in the upper middle
> 
> View attachment 133187[/QUO
> 
> How are you dude?


----------



## Clay3063

Blueglass said:


> It would be great if all our Texas guys check in when they get a chance.


We're fine here in Gonzales. Got 22.5 inches of rain and the river came up quick but it also went down faster than I have ever seen it too. Can't say it went so well for the folks downstream though. too many little towns just to our south that got hit hard to count or list. Cuero and Victoria and Port Lavaca and all the little towns in between and around took some pretty hard hits. Some places are reporting almost 100% homes flooded and power may be out for weeks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Clay3063

Let me chunk my 2 bits in and you gentlemen can take it for what its worth. But first, "I GOT TO PEE!"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings

@Clay3063 Clay we came out fine. Got 44" of rain here at the house but stayed high and dry. Thanks for asking!

Just got back from the church where we feed 1500 people hamburgers, hot dogs and pulled pork sliders. Had four people arrive from Midland, TX with a cattle trailer chocked full of donations, i.e. food, clothing , tools, diapers etc. Unloaded it and then went to help demo sheetrock at one of our members house that got 4' of water in it

Reactions: Funny 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Clay3063

I've been out of the loop here again for the last couple days. I've been busy battling two storms. One Harvey. The other Cancer. Blood tests came back negative last Friday for the tumor to be caused by anything viral. Radiologist took one look at the sonogram and told me to go see a urologist and or an oncologist. Phoooeeey. But that's a different story for a little later. I am writing a blog on WordPress if anyone wants to keep up with where that is going. Here is the link to the first part in the series of my new journey: https://nowisaidallthattosaythis.wo...ience-corporate-greed-cancer-and-the-big-lie/

Now, because of that I cannot be of much help with the logistics of this auction... this time. Next time. I will however donate a couple pens I recently turned for the cause and anything else I can come up with. I'll send a couple pics directly. Mary and I leave for Colorado next Tuesday afternoon. Gotta go to court first and be a character witness for a dude that had shacked up with a psycho woman who now wants to put a court ordered restraining order on him. SMH. People are NUTS I tell you. But that's beside the point too. My mind is full right now if you can't tell already. 

We are leaving for Colorado to begin treatment. It all comes out of my pocket because I am not going to let them amputate one of the crown jewels and then poison my body with chemo and radiation. No way No How! Period. God made a cure for this on the 3rd day of creation. I intend to use His cure and not the poison they are selling. BTW, did you know the average cost of conventional cancer treatment, whether you die or not is between 150 - 500K? Yeh. Who's got that laying around? Not me. 

Anyway, as I was saying I am fronting this cost and raising money for that too. I was just going to start selling things until a friend set up a GoFundMe page for us. We'll see how that works out. But for less than three nights stay at 1500 per night in a hospital room I can completely wipe out this cancer and be a whole lot better and a wholelot less poor by going this route. BTW, it's proven, it has been researched and there are thousands of anecdotal evidence and stories of people curing their cancer with cannabis oil. That's why we're going to Colorado. 

Now back to this auction. There are dozens of church charities down there right now. I know of three that I give too and two of them I have already worked with personally. 95% of every dollar goes towards the victims in the two I've worked with. The first one, Churches of Christ Disaster Relief Inc is out of Nashville, TN. I have personally this week rounded up enough 53' tractor trailer rigs to ensure that 9 loads of cleaning materials, food, water, appliances, etc will be shipped out starting yesterday. That's not including the rigs that they already had (I think they have maybe 8 or so 53' rigs that they use all the time full time hauling materials to disaster sights all over the nation). They have more purchasing power than anyone I've ever seen. Where as you and I might buy 5 items for a dollar. They can buy 20 or more of the same item for the same dollar. That may be a little bit of a stretch but it might be an understatement too. I don't know exactly their purchasing power but it's incredible. 

This is their website: http://disasterreliefeffort.org/

Now, the second one I highly recommend is Mike Baumgartner with Disaster Assistance Church of Christ. Mike is who Mary and I worked with back in late June in the Tornadoes in Canton, TX. Mary and I cooked 14K meals in around 12 days for Mike to be sent out to feed both the displaced and those volunteers working to help them recover. He serves 2 meals a day. Bfast and lunch. He prepares them and then they take them out to the disaster area and hand em out with bottles of water and gatorade. Nothing fancy. Just something that meets the calorie requirements without slowing the workers down. Mike does an awesome job and works as with the first bunch completely on donations. I talked with him just last night and he had orders for over 2000 meals to deliver today. As word gets out that he is set up you can expect he will double that number. That's what happened to us. There are a lot of organizations that cook BBQ etc and get a lot of publicity but I am telling you publicity is what they are after. There were three BBQ groups that came in while we were in Canton. None stayed more than a week. Mike will be there until the cows come home and the last house is repaired, feeding people. Gotta love him for that. 

Here is Mike's website: http://disasterassistancecoc.com/

The third organization I could recommend is Samaritan's Purse Disaster Relief. If you remember the Dr that got sick with Ebola a few years back. Kent married the sister to a very dear friend of mine, Karen. Karen and her husband Carl or like family to me. That's how I know Dr. Bradley. Good guy. He is associated with Samaritan's Purse. That group is headed by Billy Graham's son as I recall and was among the first boots on the ground when Harvey hit. The other two groups were there as well. Mike has been parked just north of Houston for almost a week waiting to get in. He couldn't get in until the water receeded but he drove from his home in Ill. almost a week before he was able to go in. Anyway, let me get the Samaritan's Purse address. 

Here is their website: http://www.samaritanspurse.org/

Anything I can help you guys with let me know. I'll carry my laptop with me to Colorado and keep in touch. But I'm going to be useless for a week to ten days. 

I'll wait around for a few and watch for replies.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 3


----------



## Clay3063

Wildthings said:


> @Clay3063 Clay we came out fine. Got 44" of rain here at the house but stayed high and dry. Thanks for asking!
> 
> Just got back from the church where we feed 1500 people hamburgers, hot dogs and pulled pork sliders. Had four people arrive from Midland, TX with a cattle trailer chocked full of donations, i.e. food, clothing , tools, diapers etc. Unloaded it and then went to help demo sheetrock at one of our members house that got 4' of water in it


I love when I see andhear people working together like that. I am also very pleased to hear you guys weathered the storm and stayed dry. The results of this storm are yet to be seen but estimates are already exceeding 190 billion in damage. Yes that is B as in Billions. Katrina was only 105 Billion. The US, and probably the world has never had a disaster on this scale as far as monetary damages.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Clay3063 said:


> I've been out of the loop here again for the last couple days. I've been busy battling two storms. One Harvey. The other Cancer. Blood tests came back negative last Friday for the tumor to be caused by anything viral. Radiologist took one look at the sonogram and told me to go see a urologist and or an oncologist. Phoooeeey. But that's a different story for a little later. I am writing a blog on WordPress if anyone wants to keep up with where that is going. Here is the link to the first part in the series of my new journey: https://nowisaidallthattosaythis.wo...ience-corporate-greed-cancer-and-the-big-lie/
> 
> Now, because of that I cannot be of much help with the logistics of this auction... this time. Next time. I will however donate a couple pens I recently turned for the cause and anything else I can come up with. I'll send a couple pics directly. Mary and I leave for Colorado next Tuesday afternoon. Gotta go to court first and be a character witness for a dude that had shacked up with a psycho woman who now wants to put a court ordered restraining order on him. SMH. People are NUTS I tell you. But that's beside the point too. My mind is full right now if you can't tell already.
> 
> We are leaving for Colorado to begin treatment. It all comes out of my pocket because I am not going to let them amputate one of the crown jewels and then poison my body with chemo and radiation. No way No How! Period. God made a cure for this on the 3rd day of creation. I intend to use His cure and not the poison they are selling. BTW, did you know the average cost of conventional cancer treatment, whether you die or not is between 150 - 500K? Yeh. Who's got that laying around? Not me.
> 
> Anyway, as I was saying I am fronting this cost and raising money for that too. I was just going to start selling things until a friend set up a GoFundMe page for us. We'll see how that works out. But for less than three nights stay at 1500 per night in a hospital room I can completely wipe out this cancer and be a whole lot better and a wholelot less poor by going this route. BTW, it's proven, it has been researched and there are thousands of anecdotal evidence and stories of people curing their cancer with cannabis oil. That's why we're going to Colorado.
> 
> Now back to this auction. There are dozens of church charities down there right now. I know of three that I give too and two of them I have already worked with personally. 95% of every dollar goes towards the victims in the two I've worked with. The first one, Churches of Christ Disaster Relief Inc is out of Nashville, TN. I have personally this week rounded up enough 53' tractor trailer rigs to ensure that 9 loads of cleaning materials, food, water, appliances, etc will be shipped out starting yesterday. That's not including the rigs that they already had (I think they have maybe 8 or so 53' rigs that they use all the time full time hauling materials to disaster sights all over the nation). They have more purchasing power than anyone I've ever seen. Where as you and I might buy 5 items for a dollar. They can buy 20 or more of the same item for the same dollar. That may be a little bit of a stretch but it might be an understatement too. I don't know exactly their purchasing power but it's incredible.
> 
> This is their website: http://disasterreliefeffort.org/
> 
> Now, the second one I highly recommend is Mike Baumgartner with Disaster Assistance Church of Christ. Mike is who Mary and I worked with back in late June in the Tornadoes in Canton, TX. Mary and I cooked 14K meals in around 12 days for Mike to be sent out to feed both the displaced and those volunteers working to help them recover. He serves 2 meals a day. Bfast and lunch. He prepares them and then they take them out to the disaster area and hand em out with bottles of water and gatorade. Nothing fancy. Just something that meets the calorie requirements without slowing the workers down. Mike does an awesome job and works as with the first bunch completely on donations. I talked with him just last night and he had orders for over 2000 meals to deliver today. As word gets out that he is set up you can expect he will double that number. That's what happened to us. There are a lot of organizations that cook BBQ etc and get a lot of publicity but I am telling you publicity is what they are after. There were three BBQ groups that came in while we were in Canton. None stayed more than a week. Mike will be there until the cows come home and the last house is repaired, feeding people. Gotta love him for that.
> 
> Here is Mike's website: http://disasterassistancecoc.com/
> 
> The third organization I could recommend is Samaritan's Purse Disaster Relief. If you remember the Dr that got sick with Ebola a few years back. Kent married the sister to a very dear friend of mine, Karen. Karen and her husband Carl or like family to me. That's how I know Dr. Bradley. Good guy. He is associated with Samaritan's Purse. That group is headed by Billy Graham's son as I recall and was among the first boots on the ground when Harvey hit. The other two groups were there as well. Mike has been parked just north of Houston for almost a week waiting to get in. He couldn't get in until the water receeded but he drove from his home in Ill. almost a week before he was able to go in. Anyway, let me get the Samaritan's Purse address.
> 
> Here is their website: http://www.samaritanspurse.org/
> 
> Anything I can help you guys with let me know. I'll carry my laptop with me to Colorado and keep in touch. But I'm going to be useless for a week to ten days.
> 
> I'll wait around for a few and watch for replies.



Clay, all my thoughts and prayers for a speedy and full recovery for you my friend! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Clay3063

Here are two pens I will donate to the cause. Was going to sell them for my own purposes but think I'll donate them to this. blue dyed Box elder burl in a tycoon roller ball and an Orange dyed Russian olive burl in tycoon fountain pen.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Clay3063

I need to send them to someone in case we're not back if they get sold. Any volunteers? I'll send em in a smfr.


----------



## Tony

Clay3063 said:


> I need to send them to someone in case we're not back if they get sold. Any volunteers? I'll send em in a smfr.



Clay, I'll be happy to handle them for you if that suits. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063

Tony said:


> Clay, I'll be happy to handle them for you if that suits. Tony


Works for me dude. Send me your particulars and I'll get em out when we leave Tuesday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Clay - Thanks for the response and the input. I really hate to hear about your cancer but I can't help but be both happy and inspired by the amazing attitude you have. I am a firm believer that a genuinely positive attitude is half the battle. Best wishes and please stay in touch.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

Clay I'm a 23 year cancer survivor. Next year we'll celebrate your first year anniversary together!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Clay3063

Wildthings said:


> Clay I'm a 23 year cancer survivor. Next year we'll celebrate your first year anniversary together!!


Sounds like a plan dude. Dove hunting. This is the second year in a row I've missed opening weekend.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

rocky1 said:


> Not sure about Shopify and Etsy but eBay you can set up a Wood Barter account, listing the forum as the owner/manager. Whoever offered an item for bid would forward pictures/information to whoever was in charge of the auction for the listing. When you get to location for calculating shipping costs, you would list the donor's address/zipcode in each respective auction. I've seen eBay stores listing different locations on items within the same store before, so I assume it can be done that way anyhow. I'm not that familiar with Etsy or Shopify so I really don't know what to tell you there.
> 
> WoodBarter Pay Pal account could be set up, if we don't already have one, run all auction funds through that. By establishing the eBay store, one link to the WoodBarter eBay store could be used for all items therein. Simply link the store and let them browse when they get there. If we all list things seperately it limits exposure to all goodies offered and limits potential bids.



Now that Im home and don't have the noise of work in my head and re-read this it makes a lot of sense.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

rocky1 said:


> The problem with everyone listing separately, and not establishing a Wood Barter or PayPal account, is...
> 
> 1.) Everyone will be tagged for eBay and PayPal fees. If we set up the store and PayPal account, as Dave pointed out above, those fees will be waived if funds are transferred to an established Hurricane Charity Fund.
> 
> 2.) Establishing the store allows us to post 1 link to all donated items, rather than having hundreds of links to individual items. Everyone donates something sexy, and posts a picture w/brief write up on the auction, and a link to the Wood Barter store, on their Facebook timeline. Could share it on all your friend's timeline's for that matter. That will drive THOUSANDS of potential bidders to the Wood Barter store to look and see what is offered. To bid on more than one item. More bidders means more competition, more competition on an auction item means higher bids, higher bids means more money to donate.



Makes a lot of sense Rocky. Very well thought through. *Thanks! *


----------



## Clay3063

NYWoodturner said:


> Makes a lot of sense Rocky. Very well thought through. *Thanks! *



How's this for sexy???

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

Clay3063 said:


> I've been out of the loop here again for the last couple days. I've been busy battling two storms. One Harvey. The other Cancer. Blood tests came back negative last Friday for the tumor to be caused by anything viral. Radiologist took one look at the sonogram and told me to go see a urologist and or an oncologist. Phoooeeey. But that's a different story for a little later. I am writing a blog on WordPress if anyone wants to keep up with where that is going. Here is the link to the first part in the series of my new journey: https://nowisaidallthattosaythis.wo...ience-corporate-greed-cancer-and-the-big-lie/
> 
> Now, because of that I cannot be of much help with the logistics of this auction... this time. Next time. I will however donate a couple pens I recently turned for the cause and anything else I can come up with. I'll send a couple pics directly. Mary and I leave for Colorado next Tuesday afternoon. Gotta go to court first and be a character witness for a dude that had shacked up with a psycho woman who now wants to put a court ordered restraining order on him. SMH. People are NUTS I tell you. But that's beside the point too. My mind is full right now if you can't tell already.
> 
> We are leaving for Colorado to begin treatment. It all comes out of my pocket because I am not going to let them amputate one of the crown jewels and then poison my body with chemo and radiation. No way No How! Period. God made a cure for this on the 3rd day of creation. I intend to use His cure and not the poison they are selling. BTW, did you know the average cost of conventional cancer treatment, whether you die or not is between 150 - 500K? Yeh. Who's got that laying around? Not me.
> 
> Anyway, as I was saying I am fronting this cost and raising money for that too. I was just going to start selling things until a friend set up a GoFundMe page for us. We'll see how that works out. But for less than three nights stay at 1500 per night in a hospital room I can completely wipe out this cancer and be a whole lot better and a wholelot less poor by going this route. BTW, it's proven, it has been researched and there are thousands of anecdotal evidence and stories of people curing their cancer with cannabis oil. That's why we're going to Colorado.
> 
> Now back to this auction. There are dozens of church charities down there right now. I know of three that I give too and two of them I have already worked with personally. 95% of every dollar goes towards the victims in the two I've worked with. The first one, Churches of Christ Disaster Relief Inc is out of Nashville, TN. I have personally this week rounded up enough 53' tractor trailer rigs to ensure that 9 loads of cleaning materials, food, water, appliances, etc will be shipped out starting yesterday. That's not including the rigs that they already had (I think they have maybe 8 or so 53' rigs that they use all the time full time hauling materials to disaster sights all over the nation). They have more purchasing power than anyone I've ever seen. Where as you and I might buy 5 items for a dollar. They can buy 20 or more of the same item for the same dollar. That may be a little bit of a stretch but it might be an understatement too. I don't know exactly their purchasing power but it's incredible.
> 
> This is their website: http://disasterreliefeffort.org/
> 
> Now, the second one I highly recommend is Mike Baumgartner with Disaster Assistance Church of Christ. Mike is who Mary and I worked with back in late June in the Tornadoes in Canton, TX. Mary and I cooked 14K meals in around 12 days for Mike to be sent out to feed both the displaced and those volunteers working to help them recover. He serves 2 meals a day. Bfast and lunch. He prepares them and then they take them out to the disaster area and hand em out with bottles of water and gatorade. Nothing fancy. Just something that meets the calorie requirements without slowing the workers down. Mike does an awesome job and works as with the first bunch completely on donations. I talked with him just last night and he had orders for over 2000 meals to deliver today. As word gets out that he is set up you can expect he will double that number. That's what happened to us. There are a lot of organizations that cook BBQ etc and get a lot of publicity but I am telling you publicity is what they are after. There were three BBQ groups that came in while we were in Canton. None stayed more than a week. Mike will be there until the cows come home and the last house is repaired, feeding people. Gotta love him for that.
> 
> Here is Mike's website: http://disasterassistancecoc.com/
> 
> The third organization I could recommend is Samaritan's Purse Disaster Relief. If you remember the Dr that got sick with Ebola a few years back. Kent married the sister to a very dear friend of mine, Karen. Karen and her husband Carl or like family to me. That's how I know Dr. Bradley. Good guy. He is associated with Samaritan's Purse. That group is headed by Billy Graham's son as I recall and was among the first boots on the ground when Harvey hit. The other two groups were there as well. Mike has been parked just north of Houston for almost a week waiting to get in. He couldn't get in until the water receeded but he drove from his home in Ill. almost a week before he was able to go in. Anyway, let me get the Samaritan's Purse address.
> 
> Here is their website: http://www.samaritanspurse.org/
> 
> Anything I can help you guys with let me know. I'll carry my laptop with me to Colorado and keep in touch. But I'm going to be useless for a week to ten days.
> 
> I'll wait around for a few and watch for replies.




Ahhh 
Had seminoma at 50. Took one testicle, and 17 days of radiation. Young men get it usually. 17 yrs later no problem. Just 32 grams lighter. It is a cancer theh have figured the DNA out on. Good friend died at 17. Theh did not have it figured out then. Not giving advise, just a testimony from someone who has bee the science/ medical route. Would i do it again. YOU BETCHA......

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Clay3063

Mike1950 said:


> Ahhh
> Had seminoma at 50. Took one testicle, and 17 days of radiation. Young men get it usually. 17 yrs later no problem. Just 32 grams lighter. It is a cancer theh have figured the DNA out on. Good friend died at 17. Theh did not have it figured out then. Not giving advise, just a testimony from someone who has bee the science/ medical route. Would i do it again. YOU BETCHA......



I hear you Mike. I will go that route as a last resort. But right now, my money is on this treatment as a cure. The research is there. The evidence is there. The anecdotal stories of complete cures are there. Only problem is the government. It's illegal still in Texas. So be it. And yes sir, it tends to be a young man's cancer. Most of the time. That's what would worry me if I was worried about it.


----------



## Mike1950

Clay3063 said:


> I hear you Mike. I will go that route as a last resort. But right now, my money is on this treatment as a cure. The research is there. The evidence is there. The anecdotal stories of complete cures are there. Only problem is the government. It's illegal still in Texas. So be it. And yes sir, it tends to be a young man's cancer. Most of the time. That's what would worry me if I was worried about it.



Hey we dont agree. No big deal. Modern med saved me. First you go to surgeon. Then onocoligist. I do walk with a list though, they left the big one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony

Mike1950 said:


> Hey we dont agree. No big deal. Modern med saved me. First you go to surgeon. Then onocoligist. I do walk with a list though, they left the big one.


----------



## Wildthings

Mike1950 said:


> Hey we dont agree. No big deal. Modern med saved me. First you go to surgeon. Then onocoligist. I do walk with a list though, they left the big one.


My brother had the same one removed. When we side hill a mountain in Colorado to the left he has a noticeable hitch in his giddy up. When we go to the right he's down right normal

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Clay3063

Wildthings said:


> My brother had the same one removed. When we side hill a mountain in Colorado to the left he has a noticeable hitch in his giddy up. When we go to the right he's down right normal



"My brother had the same one removed." That statement leaves a burning hole in my brain as I am trying to figure out why he would put Mike's bad nut in his body in the first place???? Of course he had it removed. Should have never put it there to start with. It was BAD. That's why Mike took it out to start with.

Which leads to my second question...

Is your brother a crotchety old fart too? Just wondering if removing it did anything to his attitude and mental stability as well? For example, when anyone mentions your brother's name does he post pictures of himself in Clint Eastwood's truck showing everyone his IQ level?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 8


----------



## rocky1

NYWoodturner said:


> Makes a lot of sense Rocky. Very well thought through. *Thanks! *



On the flip side of that equation Scott, if everyone were to list their own, the search engines will likely never find the auctions, so Google, Yahoo, Bing, whoever isn't going to send anyone to the auction. However, if we do the eBay Store, put the one Wood Barter eBay Store link out on Facebook, shared over everyone's friends' timelines, that's going to show a rapid accumulation of links on the eBay Store, which is going to cause the search engines to crawl the store immediately. When it hits the store, with that many links pointed to it, whatever is in the store is going to be found if searched.

I'll see what I can find for Keyword Tools and try to figure out what sort of text we want to load to the pages beyond a basic description of the item.

If we truly wanted to push this, we could also build links on all our members' websites pointed at the eBay Store. Several of us have sites, and a properly worded link could help to drive position on the search engines there as well.




Clay3063 said:


> How's this for sexy???



 I think I'll save that one for the Islander! @Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> On the flip side of that equation Scott, if everyone were to list their own, the search engines will likely never find the auctions, so Google, Yahoo, Bing, whoever isn't going to send anyone to the auction. However, if we do the eBay Store, put the one Wood Barter eBay Store link out on Facebook, shared over everyone's friends' timelines, that's going to show a rapid accumulation of links on the eBay Store, which is going to cause the search engines to crawl the store immediately. When it hits the store, with that many links pointed to it, whatever is in the store is going to be found if searched.
> 
> I'll see what I can find for Keyword Tools and try to figure out what sort of text we want to load to the pages beyond a basic description of the item.
> 
> If we truly wanted to push this, we could also build links on all our members' websites pointed at the eBay Store. Several of us have sites, and a properly worded link could help to drive position on the search engines there as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll save that one for the Islander! @Don Ratcliff


Ho Ho Nope...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063

Don Ratcliff said:


> Ho Ho Nope...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony

@NYWoodturner

Scott, I got the pens from Clay in the mail today, just so you know. Tony

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sprucegum

Hope to get cranking on a crushgrind mill in the next few days. Really cant be out riding the roads much anyway as my truck is getting some body work this weekend and all I have to drive is my 57 CJ5. It will get me to town and back for necessities (chips, dip, and beer) but it is not a great road trip rig. If the WB community comes up with a plan I will be ready if not I will just Ebay it and let paypal donate direct to a charity. Probably take me as long to log onto Ebay as it will to make the mill as I have not sold there for years and have not a clue what my password is.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## sprucegum

sprucegum said:


> Hope to get cranking on a crushgrind mill in the next few days. Really cant be out riding the roads much anyway as my truck is getting some body work this weekend and all I have to drive is my 57 CJ5. It will get me to town and back for necessities (chips, dip, and beer) but it is not a great road trip rig. If the WB community comes up with a plan I will be ready if not I will just Ebay it and let paypal donate direct to a charity. Probably take me as long to log onto Ebay as it will to make the mill as I have not sold there for years and have not a clue what my password is.


Picked out a nice cherry blank that shows a little burl. I did not intend to start it today but the spirt moved me and I made it round and have it nearly drilled. Provided I don't screw it up it should be a nice one nearly 11" tall.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------

